# Hope Bremse schleift immer. Normal?



## coaster (28. November 2021)

Ich fahre seit Jahren eine Hope Tech 3 Bremse und bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass sie schleiffrei funktioniert. Habe alles ausprobiert, Teile getauscht, entlüften und Öl entnommen. Immer schleift was. Ist das normal? Der Spalt ist auch furchtbar eng.... Beim Blick von hinten in die Bremse sieht es so aus, dass die Bremse im richtigen Winkel zur Scheibe steht. Beidseitig ist auch etwas Luft zu sehen. Ich bin ratlos. Denke schon darüber nach eine Mt7 zu kaufen.


----------



## Rubin (28. November 2021)

Aus einem deiner älteren Beiträge lese ich raus, dass es die Bremse hinten ist, oder?

An meinem älteren Cannondale bekomme ich die hinten auch nicht perfekt schleiffrei eingestellt. Im Montageständer eingehangen geht's gerade so, aber sobald ich drauf sitze, klingelt sie minimal. Der Grund ist so einfach wie dämlich: Wenn ich drauf sitze, verzieht sich der Hinterbau minimal (obwohl ich nun echt nicht zu den schwereren gehöre). Hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich drauf gekommen bin... Da ich mit dem Rad aktuell aber selten bis nie fahre, hab ich mich erstmal mit abgefunden, bis ich es vllt. mit richten oder einer neuen Scheibe probiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (28. November 2021)

Moin moin. Nein das ist überhaupt nicht normal. Normal ist das eine hope unauffällig arbeitet. Wenn du einen luftspalt auf beiden seiten hast, hast du mal das rad gedreht? Also ändert sich da was an den spalten? Was für eine scheibe fährst du? Ist diese vielleicht leicht verzogen?


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. November 2021)

coaster schrieb:


> und Öl entnommen.



Du hast doch hoffentlich kein Öl in die Bremse gefüllt


----------



## boris1967 (28. November 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Normal ist das eine hope unauffällig arbeitet


Jo, so unauffällig, man spürt nichma, dass se bremst.


----------



## coaster (28. November 2021)

Natürlich Dot. Scheiben hab ich mehrere ausprobiert. Das Rad dreht sich max 3x dann bleibt es stehen und permanent sind schleifende Geräusche zu hören. Luftspalt ist minimal ersichtlich.


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. November 2021)

coaster schrieb:


> Natürlich Dot. Scheiben hab ich mehrere ausprobiert. Das Rad dreht sich max 3x dann bleibt es stehen und permanent sind schleifende Geräusche zu hören. Luftspalt ist minimal ersichtlich.



Bei meiner Bremse lag es mal an der Feder der Bremsbeläge. Nagelneue Trickstuff Beläge montiert, die anschließend nach ein paar mal bremsen schliffen. Bei der Fehlersuche hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass die Feder im Bremssattel seitlich geklemmt hat.


----------



## DAKAY (28. November 2021)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Jo, so unauffällig, man spürt nichma, dass se bremst.


----------



## coaster (28. November 2021)

Anscheinend ist zuviel Dot im System. Die Nehmer wandern nach dem Zurückdrücken wieder minimal in Richtung der Scheibe. Ebenfalls eiert die krachneue Jitsie Scheibe minimal. Ist schwer zu sehen, wenn alles so eng ist und kaum ein Spalt zu sehen ist. Habe versucht die Scheibe mit dem Daumen am Nehmer zu richten, wird aber eher schlechter. Ich glaube, ich bau mir einen Zentrierständer dafür.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. November 2021)

Sind die Kolben komplett freigängig?
Hast du den engen Spalt bei jedem Verschleißgrad der Beläge?


----------



## ecols (30. November 2021)

Hi Coaster, Ich hab das gleiche Thema, auch schon immer. Allerdings bei ner Hope Mono Trial. Ich tippe drauf dass es auch am Trialspezifisch engen Druckpunkt hängt. Da kann gar nicht viel Belagweg erlaubt sein. 

Wenn manns 100% machen will:

Bremsaufnahme plan fräsen (orthogonal zur achse)
Nabenlauf auf parallelität zur dann perfekten Bremsaufnahme checken. ggf abdrehen
perfekt gerade scheibe einbauen
perfekt gerade Bremsbeläge einbauen
Bremssattel perfekt gerade (und mittig) montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (30. November 2021)

Genauso siehts wohl aus. Hab alles versucht. Öl entnommen und Scheibe so gut es geht gerichtet. Ist eine neue Jitsie. Hatte mir eine Scheibenzentrierung gebaut. Da war alles optisch gut. Aber in der Bremse sieht es da leider andes aus. Jetzt dreht es sich seit zwei Tagen für einige Sekunden trotz minimalen Schleifgeräuchen frei im Montageständer. Ist ja eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Beim Treter macht das ja nichts, aber beim Rollen störts halt schon. Ach, was war das damals so easy beim Breakless BMX 😂


----------

